# Quiraing



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2018)

Quiraing on the North East of the Isle of Skye. Taken on Sunday.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2018)

That is beautiful!


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> That is beautiful!



Thanks muchly - worth the steep climb and soaking


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2018)

Beautiful!  Skye is on my bucket list.....my ancestral isle.


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 25, 2018)

WOW!  Just W_O_W !!!  Thanks!  Read or heard long ago that the road there needs regular repair b/c of the "land slip".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2018)

Fantastic photo!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks folks


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 26, 2018)

I love rocks. Thanks for a lovely photo to enjoy.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 26, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> I love rocks. Thanks for a lovely photo to enjoy.



My pleasure


----------



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

Spectacular scene and photograph.


----------



## -Oy- (May 11, 2018)

Cheers -my fave from the trip I think.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 11, 2018)

Beautiful
Thank you


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Stunning


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## terry123 (Jun 19, 2018)

You are very talented.  Places I will never get to visit brought closer!!  Thank you.


----------

